# RoboCop (reboot) 2013 remake



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2012)

http://uk.imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt1234721/

Why is this being remade? I know the original was 1987 but it is (to me anyway) a timeless film.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 7, 2012)

I reckon this'll be a huge improvement on the original.

Erm.


----------



## Reno (Jun 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://uk.imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt1234721/
> 
> Why is this being remade? I know the original was 1987 but it is (to me anyway) a timeless film.


 
This has been in development for close to a decade now. Not sure we have to ask "why" every time another remake is announced. As long as these remakes make money they keep getting made. Hollywood doesn't trust original ideas anymore, so they will always rather exploit a known quantity than come up with something new.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2012)

Reno said:
			
		

> This has been in development for close to a decade now. Not sure we have to ask "why" every time another remake is announced. As long as these remakes make money they keep getting made. Hollywood doesn't trust original ideas anymore, so they will always rather exploit a known quantity than come up with something new.



A decade??? Have they got one person working one hour a week on it? 

I know the Hollywood lazy/greed thing but still irks me


----------



## Reno (Jun 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> A decade??? Have they got one person working one hour a week on it?
> 
> I know the Hollywood lazy/greed thing but still irks me


 
Various directors have been attached to it and then left of got fired as always with this long gestating projects. Darren Aronofsky was supposed to do it for a while, but after Black Swan was an unexpected hit he didn't feel under pressure to make one for the studios anymore and left.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh well. Perhaps they should have remade 2 or 3 rather than the original  those were shite


----------



## Mustardlid (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe they should get Lucas to give the original a makeover, give everybody an extra head and shoehorn distracting lumps of CGI in without regard for the plot or characters.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2012)

Why don't they just make a film with ED2009 as the main charachter


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2012)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Why don't they just make a film with ED2009 as the main charachter



I would buy that for a dollar


----------



## thriller (Jun 7, 2012)

i'm up for a remake. dont agree with the idea that hollywood can't come up with original ideas. what ideas do peeps want? it's practically all been done. something will always come along sooner or later that is ground breaking/epic: matrix, lord of the rings trilogy etc. The original isn't as good as I remember it anyway. I got the special edition DVD and sold it straight away on ebay.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 7, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Why don't they just make a film with ED2009 as the main charachter


 
Someone like ED2009 crops up in Terminator 3


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 7, 2012)

thriller said:


> dont agree with the idea that hollywood can't come up with original ideas.





thriller said:


> what ideas do peeps want? it's practically all been done.





thriller said:


> something will always come along sooner or later that is ground breaking/epic: matrix, lord of the rings trilogy etc.


Wut?


----------



## Reno (Jun 7, 2012)

thriller said:


> i'm up for a remake. dont agree with the idea that hollywood can't come up with original ideas. what ideas do peeps want? it's practically all been done. something will always come along sooner or later that is ground breaking/epic: matrix, lord of the rings trilogy etc. The original isn't as good as I remember it anyway. I got the special edition DVD and sold it straight away on ebay.


 


http://www.shortoftheweek.com/2012/01/05/has-hollywood-lost-its-way/


----------



## thriller (Jun 7, 2012)

sorry. not convinced. forgot to add inception to that list.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 7, 2012)

thriller said:


> sorry. not convinced. forgot to add inception to that list.


  Monsters?


----------



## thriller (Jun 7, 2012)

still to see that. got good reviews.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2012)

This might just take the title of worse remake since prom night


----------



## Reno (Jun 7, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Monsters?


 
Monsters isn't a Hollywood film. It's a low (micro !) budget British indie film.


Inception is the now rare exception to the rule.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 7, 2012)

thriller said:


> still to see that. got good reviews.


 
It's a refreshing approach to the genre; the sci-fi element is (almost) peripheral.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 7, 2012)

Reno said:


> Monsters was not a Hollywood film. It's a low (micro !) budget British indie film.
> 
> 
> Inception is the now rare exception to the rule.


 
I stand corrected. I suppose there probably is a Hollywood remake in the offering...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 7, 2012)

So so wrong


----------



## thriller (Jun 7, 2012)

what about district 9? That was pretty original to me.


----------



## Reno (Jun 7, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I stand corrected. I suppose there probably is a Hollywood remake in the offering...


 
No there isn't, though its director has been hired to direct the next Hollywood attempt at Godzilla.


----------



## Reno (Jun 7, 2012)

thriller said:


> what about district 9? That was pretty original to me.


 
That's a South African film.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 7, 2012)

Reno said:


> That's a South African film.


And not a remake. I'm a bit lost here.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 7, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> And not a remake. I'm a bit lost here.


 Alienation got there first, mind


----------



## thriller (Jun 7, 2012)

i am aware of that. But it wouldn't have performed so well without a hollywood studio marketing it. Infact peter jackson was a producer on it-and yes I know he is from New Zeland.


----------



## Reno (Jun 7, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> And not a remake. I'm a bit lost here.


 
That's the point. They are trying to come up with Hollywood films that aren't remakes or pr/sequels


----------



## Reno (Jun 7, 2012)

thriller said:


> i am aware of that. But it wouldn't have performed so well without a hollywood studio marketing it. Infact peter jackson was a producer on it-and yes I know he is from New Zeland.


 
Clasping at straws. 

..and however much you try to make out that Hollywood is a hive of creative originality, for every one of the very few films you'll be able to come up with that are originals, there are twenty which aren't.


----------



## thriller (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 7, 2012)

District 9 was shit.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 7, 2012)

Reno said:


> That's the point. They are trying to come up with Hollywood films that aren't remakes or pr/sequels


Yeah, I'm not reading the thread properly tbh.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 7, 2012)

Samuel L Jacksons now in it, according to the Guardian.  Not a good sign, imo.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Samuel L Jacksons now in it, according to the Guardian. Not a good sign, imo.


 
how did they get him onboard

does he get to wear an eyepatch or something simular?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 7, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> how did they get him onboard


 
$100 million dollar budget might have helped?



Ax^ said:


> does he get to wear an eyepatch or something simular?


 
Apparently he plays a "charismatic" media tycoon who is "very influential" to the plot of the movie.  So I guess he'll be in a suit, with a gray beard.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 7, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> how did they get him onboard
> 
> does he get to wear an eyepatch or something simular?


 
Ach, he's a bit of a geek. It would have either been him or Nic Cage...


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2012)

just don't see how that can get a character to match this guys preformance in the original








just as long as it not nic cage


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 7, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> just don't see how that can get a character to match this guys preformance in the original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'd go for Walton Goggins


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck it, lets make it law to remake every film in 3D


----------



## thriller (Jun 7, 2012)

do people still thin SLJ is cool? Yeah, he was cool in Pulp. But everything else (nope, I didn't like Jackie Brown) he has been in is rubbish (with the exception of that shark film-which was fun and the recent avengers (but that wasn't good because he was in it).


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2012)

thriller said:


> do people still thin SLJ is cool? Yeah, he was cool in Pulp. But everything else (nope, I didn't like Jackie Brown) he has been in is rubbish (with the exception of that shark film-which was fun and the recent avengers (but that wasn't good because he was in it).


he was brilliant in "fresh".


----------



## thriller (Jun 7, 2012)

Haven't seen that in years. It was OK from what I recall. Might give it another viewing. seem to recall him playing chess in this film. can't remember if that has anything to do with the plot...


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2012)

thriller said:


> Haven't seen that in years. It was OK from what I recall. Might give it another viewing. seem to recall him playing chess in this film. can't remember if that has anything to do with the plot...


yep. chess is integral to the plot.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 8, 2012)

It was ED209 not 2009. Ask Silver Bullet!


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 8, 2012)

The original RoboCop was a true classic, however I object to one of the most famous scenes in it. Early on, that bit where Murphy gets Swiss cheesed by the hardcore gangland boys - awesome scene, great bit of cinema, _however_.... how many of the sadistic, murderous gang members shoot him in the bollocks??? None. Not one. I mean come on, seriously, not that I'm saying such things should happen in real life, but we all know damn well if they _did_, at least every other bullet would go straight for the family jewels. I trust this oversight will be rectified in the remake.


----------



## Reno (Jun 8, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> The original RoboCop was a true classic, however I object to one of the most famous scenes in it. Early on, that bit where Murphy gets Swiss cheesed by the hardcore gangland boys - awesome scene, great bit of cinema, _however_.... how many of the sadistic, murderous gang members shoot him in the bollocks??? None. Not one. I mean come on, seriously, not that I'm saying such things should happen in real life, but we all know damn well if they _did_, at least every other bullet would go straight for the family jewels. I trust this oversight will be rectified in the remake.


 

That's a very 'specific' objection. 

There already is one bollocks shooting in RoboCop when Murphy takes out the rapist, where it is thematically more justified.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 8, 2012)

Who is the modern Verhoven? 

Can we compromise on this:


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2012)

discokermit said:


> he was brilliant in "fresh".


 

Also '187'

when he isn't doing 'mr cool' he is capable of subtle roles.


----------



## thriller (Jun 8, 2012)

187 was OK. The end scene with the latino kids at his flat was interesting.


----------



## thriller (Jun 8, 2012)

Reno said:


> That's a very 'specific' objection.


 
indeed


----------



## Reno (Jun 8, 2012)

In other remake news, Carrie is being remade (again) with a stupidly miscast Chloe Moretz.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1939659/

Of course rather than going back to the novel, it's just going to be an update of the 70s film, which is still my favourite King adaptation.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 8, 2012)

Reno said:


> That's a very 'specific' objection.
> 
> There already is one bollocks shooting in RoboCop when Murphy takes out the rapist, where it is thematically more justified.


Four heavily armed brutal criminal types unload a hail of lead into Murphy at point blank range and they all politely keep things above the belt? Now you see, that's just not realistic, is it? It makes the whole scene less credible. The fact that the rapist dude got shot in the nuts proves my point - it's ok to shoot a baddie in the happy sacks, but not a goody. Very contrived script writing, I hoping for better this time around.


----------



## Reno (Jun 8, 2012)

They don't keep it above the belt, his legs get shot to smithereens. Have you've never seen the uncensored directors cut ? In that barely an inch of his body is spared . It's the most excessively gory shooting scene in all of cinema.

Sorry, but I can't relate to the bee you have in your bonnet about getting a good look at having his genitals mutilated.

People in the Interwebs are weird.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2012)

they better faithfully recreate the bit where a dude gets drenched in toxic waste and his flesh melts off


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 8, 2012)

So, what to do with the original being a satire of neo-liberal change under Reagan.

Seen the trailer for the remake of Total Recall. Looks a bit ... meh.


----------



## Reno (Jun 8, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Seen the trailer for the remake of Total Recall. Looks a bit ... meh.


 
I think the trailer looks alright. I never thought the film was that great. It has its moments but its not in the same league as Verhoeven's RoboCop or Starship Troopers. The second half is pretty terrible.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 8, 2012)

Reno said:


> They don't keep it above the belt, his legs get shot to smithereens. Have you've never seen the uncensored directors cut ? In that barely an inch of his body is spared . It's the most excessively gory shooting scene in all of cinema.
> 
> Sorry, but I can't relate to the bee you have in your bonnet about getting a good look at having his genitals mutilated.
> 
> People in the Interwebs are weird.


The sicker, the more gruesome, the better. Otherwise it might as well be an episode of the A Team.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2012)

Any excuse:


----------



## Reno (Jun 8, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> The sicker, the more gruesome, the better. Otherwise it might as well be an episode of the A Team.


 
Watch the director's cut, you obviously haven't seen it. To say the scene is like The A Team is just stupid.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 8, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> The sicker, the more gruesome, the better. Otherwise it might as well be an episode of the A Team.


 
Not a chance.

PG-13 I betcha. Cannot have violence cutting the potential profits now can we?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 8, 2012)

I wonder if Escape from New York will finally get remade. I like the original, with the nurse out of Halloween briefly acting as a vaguely Leninist-style terrorist (NLFA  ).  James Cameron did the paintings of the Manhattan skyline.


----------



## Reno (Jun 8, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I wonder if Escape from New York will finally get remade. I like the original, with the nurse out of Halloween briefly acting as a vaguely Leninist-style terrorist (NLFA  ). James Cameron did the paintings of the Manhattan skyline.


 
It was in development as a vehicle for the charisma free Gerard Butler for a while, but got put on hold. I'm sure eventually it will get remade, just like everything else.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 8, 2012)

Director's cut execution scene:



I don't think I really need a "warning, contains blood" here do I?

As for the satire, well, I imagine they'll keep in an "evil corporation" theme but just "OCP are the baddies" - not really satirical at all, and nothing like the general social points of the original one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2012)

shame escape from LA was such a shitfest.

can anyone recall the title of that christopher lambert vehicle where he is in a futuristic prison and mounts an escape


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> shame escape from LA was such a shitfest.
> 
> can anyone recall the title of that christopher lambert vehicle where he is in a futuristic prison and mounts an escape


 
Fortress


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2012)

cheers *torrent time*


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 8, 2012)

I was excited for this when I heard Darren Aranovsky was doing it, and now I'm not fussed.  Just read an interview with the director who claimed the theme will be philosophical, rather than satirical: how will humanity deal with robots doing the jobs we used to do? How will society change?  Sounds a bit shit to me.

And seeing as this thread quickly turned into a general moaning thread for remakes, how's about this one I've just learned about: The Batman series will be rebooted in 2015!  How can they justify _that?_


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 8, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> I was excited for this when I heard Darren Aranovsky was doing it, and now I'm not fussed. Just read an interview with the director who claimed the theme will be philosophical, rather than satirical: how will humanity deal with robots doing the jobs we used to do? How will society change? Sounds a bit shit to me.
> 
> And seeing as this thread quickly turned into a general moaning thread for remakes, how's about this one I've just learned about: The Batman series will be rebooted in 2015! How can they justify _that?_


 
Doesn't surprise me. They'll obviously start where the DKR finishes. Except they'll be shit.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 8, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Doesn't surprise me. They'll obviously start where the DKR finishes. Except they'll be shit.


 
It specifically said "reboot".  Which means the whole origin story again; boring!  (Although, to be fair, Batman Begins was one of the best big budget blockbusters I've seen in a long time.)


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 8, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> It specifically said "reboot". Which means the whole origin story again; boring! (Although, to be fair, Batman Begins was one of the best big budget blockbusters I've seen in a long time.)


 
So they're going to remake all three films again? Now that is fucking lazy. At least with the Hulk it took a shit film and made it better. No logic for doing this though.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> shame escape from LA was such a shitfest.


 
It was rubbish.

Pam Grier as a post-op transsexual.  Hang gliding over Disneyland!


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> It was rubbish.
> 
> Pam Grier as a post-op transsexual. Hang gliding over Disneyland!


 
I've never seen the whole film, but now you've got me intrigued.


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't believe in remakes.


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2012)

dilute micro said:


> I don't believe in remakes.


 
Some of the greatest films made are remakes.


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> Some of the greatest films made are remakes.


 
like?


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2012)

dilute micro said:


> like?


 
His Girl Friday, The Maltese Falcon, A Star is Born, Invasion of the Body Snatchers, The Man Who Knew too Much, The Magnificent Seven, Fear Eats the Soul, A Fistful of Dollars, The Fly, True Grit, Heat, The Thing, Ben-Hur, The Beat that My Heart Skipped


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 9, 2012)

The Magnificent Seven was not better than the Seven Samurai.  

How realistic is a bald headed cowboy with a weird accent?


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2012)

dilute micro said:


> The Magnificent Seven was not better than the Seven Samurai.
> 
> How realistic is a bald headed cowboy with a weird accent?


 
I didn't say it was better. It's still a great film and its considered a classic in its own right. And just because you don't like one of the films, that doesn't change the fact that some remakes are great films. Maybe if you could come up with a good argument why every single film I mentioned is shit, then your reply would amount to more tha point scoring.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> I've never seen the whole film, but now you've got me intrigued.


 
It's renamed The Happy Kingdom.  Walt Disney went bust and the theme park was sold on.  Actually, I'm not sure if Grier's character was post-op, but who cares, it's shit.  The glib politics of the main baddy is more an awful caricature of a Guevarista than the hardcore Maoist he's supposed to be.

My MIND!


----------



## extra dry (Jun 9, 2012)

I m waiting for the remastered Charlie Chaplin films


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2012)

extra dry said:


> I m waiting for the remastered Charlie Chaplin films


 
You mean remade ? Because many of Chaplin's films recently got remastered for high definition. And that's a good thing.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> You mean remade ? Because many of Chaplin's films recently got remastered for high definition. And that's a good thing.


 
I was unaware of this....however who could play CC?


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2012)

extra dry said:


> I was unaware of this....however who could play CC?


Hollywood caters to a fanboy demographic which is pathologically preoccupied with revisiting its own youth and childhood. Therefore it exploits genre titles of the last 30/40 years. According to the current paying audience, film history started with Star Wars.

Rest assured that there is no great demand for Chaplin remakes, not even since the awards success of The Artist. There are no big bucks to be made from chasing after pensioners.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 11, 2012)

Reno said:


> You mean remade ? Because many of Chaplin's films recently got remastered for high definition. And that's a good thing.


 
Would that include the Mutual films? Recently bought Volume 1 (from BFI)...


----------



## Reno (Jun 11, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Would that include the Mutual films? Recently bought Volume 1 (from BFI)...


 
I'm not up on every release. They have released a lot of Chaplin films on Blu-ray and those are the ones that have been remastered. There maybe also be DVD releases off those masters, but I don't know.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like Hugh Laurie is going to play Dick Jones (the part played by Ronny Cox)!
http://m.guardian.co.uk/film/2012/jun/13/hugh-laurie-villain-robocop?cat=film&type=article
I wonder who they'll get to play Boddiker - it will be a challenge to improve upon Kurtwood Smith


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I wonder who they'll get to play Boddiker - it will be a challenge to improve upon Kurtwood Smith


 
My choice; see post #38


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> My choice; see post #38


Not a bad idea at all! Inspired, even!
Start a Facebook/Twitter campaign!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not a bad idea at all! Inspired, even!
> Start a Facebook/Twitter campaign!


 
I wouldn't know how - be my guest


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2012)

I may do that!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2012)

Viral advert


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2012)

Like the look of the new ED209, and the drones over cities thing is a nice touch which is a little too close to reality for comfort.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 8, 2012)

extra dry said:


> I was unaware of this....however who could play CC?


 
if they where going to do it

you know johnny johnny depp would end up doing it


would be a clusterfuck of  but you know he'd do it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

Deep?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Deep?


 
damn you sir


----------



## biggus dickus (Jul 8, 2012)

That new trailer thing looks shit imo, the old TV bits were hilarious but the new one is just like 'this is satire'

Those film Paul Verhoeven made Robocop, Total Recall and Starship Troopers were like a series in themselves, reboots of Total Recall and Robocop are just daft cos the ideas aren't even that good it was just Verhoeven's vision.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 17, 2012)

New suit looks shit.

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=94813


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2012)

Presumably they'll pimp it up with CGI?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Presumably they'll pimp it up with CGI?



I would have thought so, yeah. But it's not a good base to be starting from imo.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks a bit "Avengers Assemble" style kit isn't it. Which is fine for "AA" but not my idea of RoboCop.

Where's Ed 209 anyway!?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2012)

on the battlefield according to the viral


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 17, 2012)

It doesn't look like a cyborg, it looks like a bloke in a suit.


----------



## Firky (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks terrible.

I am not sure if I made this up or it actually happened: I swear I saw a film or a TV show where Robocop was rescuing Jews (?) from a futuristic concentration camp that some criminal set up to be um.. a criminal. Am I mental or did that happen?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 17, 2012)

There was a Robocop tv series where, iirc, he never shot anybody, like the A-team.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 17, 2012)

In the year that Judge Dredd gets a film version worthy of the comic (or so most of the reviews i've read have said...), a franchise which is argued to have nicked all of Dredds best ideas looks to have been completely destroyed.  I just don't believe anyone involved in making this gives a fuck about what makes the original such a classic.  I know I haven't seen it yet, so it may prove to be semi-worthy of the original, but all the signs point to a total pile of fucking dogshit.  

I mean - latex FUCKING armour?!?!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2012)

wenches, depart


----------



## Yata (Sep 18, 2012)

looks pretty bad but this is coming from a pretty unflattering photo with a hand showing and everything. any picture of any actor in a suit without the right lighting/sound effects/angle etc is gonna look a bit "Comic Con". Personally think the sounds from the original added so much, if they get the music and the sound effects right it might capture the right kind of atmosphere to make the ugly suit bearable. Not sure if that sound would even work with this suit though I mean looking at it you'd expect more of a squelching noise than a robotic clunk. Hopefully at least the gun might look and sound as cool as the original

oh and... GUYVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 19, 2012)

The viral is OK. But really with this and Total Recall could someone have some new ideas now please?


----------



## Reno (Sep 19, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> The viral is OK. But really with this and Total Recall could someone have some new ideas now please?


 
"With this and Total Recall" ? Have you had your head in the sand for the last decade. Hollywood has been going remake/reboot crazy for years now. The ship has long sailed where we can hope for some new ideas.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 19, 2012)

Reno said:


> "With this and Total Recall" ? Have you had your head in the sand for the last decade. Hollywood has been going remake/reboot crazy for years now. The ship has long sailed where we can hope for some new ideas.


 
I was thinking of the Verhoeven connection... maybe they should re-make Showgirls


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2012)

Old film remade 
Copy suit from current popular Batman franchise 
Might as well get Bill Murray to do a cameo


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Might as well get Bill Murray to do a cameo


 
I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## Reno (Sep 19, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I was thinking of the Verhoeven connection... maybe they should re-make Showgirls


 
I'd be up for that if they did it with the cast of Calendar Girls.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 6, 2013)

They had the suit right then fucked it up!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks vastly inferior to the original, but I'll still probably watch it. CGI overload but nowhere as a bad as the total recall remake, which the trailer put me off even going to see.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 6, 2013)

I quite like the jumpy-shooty videogame Robocop rather than the lumbering one of the original (no CGI = somebody actually has to move about in the costume) but it does look like - shock - they've made the story shit. But we shall see.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 6, 2013)

looks shit.


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 6, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> looks shit.



This. Although I'll still be watching it tho


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 6, 2013)

that looks abysmal. is James Corden in it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2013)

In a very real sense, anything shit is blessed by the hand of Corden


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 6, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> that looks abysmal. is James Corden in it?



James Corden _and _Matthew Horne.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 6, 2013)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/new-robocop-trailer-reveals-main-character-to-be-s,33765/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 6, 2013)

It looks shit.


----------



## thriller (Sep 7, 2013)

SLJ totally miscast.
Robocop black? 

Looks like a motorcycle suite


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 7, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It looks shit.



i agree.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 7, 2013)

cypher79 said:


> This. Although I'll still be watching it tho



me too. a lot of reboots have angered me over the years, but fucking with my favourite film of childhood is a step too far...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 7, 2013)

I thought he looked good in silver, then half way through the trailer they say some excuse and turn him black, and he looks shit. 

This film will be shit.


----------



## T & P (Feb 7, 2014)

Bump. The film is about to open but I'm finding it quite hard to give a shit. Will probably watch it when it comes out on DVD, and only because it has Samuel L Jackson and Gary Oldman in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2014)

I saw the poster. 12A.
Fuck that! What's the point?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 7, 2014)

I have to say that all the action parts of the trailers look awesome. But I am expecting them to have utterly gutted the original's point - and that was pretty gross satire, so there are no excuses. It will provide for loads of blog posts though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2014)

And now they're 'reimagining' Starship Troopers!

Can't wait to see how they manage a 12A blockbuster Showgirls remake.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw the poster. 12A.
> Fuck that! What's the point?


I have only just noticed this so God's knows how long it has been a trend. But everything seems to be fucking 12a these days. They have stopped making films for adults.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw the poster. 12A.
> 
> Fuck that! What's the point?


I just hope Justin Bieber brings out a tune that samples it... then my life will be complete.


----------



## grubby local (Feb 8, 2014)

i've got high hopes coz of the director Padilha. Every one of his films so far are class. Check out bus 174, Elite Squad and Elite Squad II. He's a legend in Brazil. At the bottom of all of those films are social justice and exposure of corruption. For sure he wouldn't have taken it on if it wasn't going down the same lines of social commentary, further than the orginal
gx


----------



## magneze (Feb 8, 2014)

Elite Squads 1&2 are fantastic films. Particularly 2.


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 12, 2014)

of all the remakes that are getting done - this one annoys me the most for some reason...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 12, 2014)

Hollywood really has run out of ideas.

This looks like the worst thing ever.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 12, 2014)

xslavearcx said:


> of all the remakes that are getting done - this one annoys me the most for some reason...



Wait until they do Predator


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 12, 2014)

they did AvP 1. and then 2. That was enough


----------



## T & P (Feb 12, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Wait until they do Predator


----------



## Dandred (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 12, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Wait until they do Predator



or commando


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 12, 2014)

Surely _Howard the Duck_ is next up?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 12, 2014)

xslavearcx said:


> or commando


 
Or the 'reimagined' First Blood.  With Shia Le Boeuf as Rambo.


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 12, 2014)

8ball said:


> Or the 'reimagined' First Blood.  With Shia Le Boeuf as Rambo.



they are fucking with my childhood!!!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 12, 2014)

8ball said:


> Or the 'reimagined' First Blood.  With Shia Le Boeuf as Rambo.



Wouldn't work. Post Iraq, special forces super solider Johnny Rambo would be a Haliburton merc, not a confused drifter.

Who's going to be his Brian Dennehy? His CO? Meh.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 12, 2014)

Back to the Future with Justin Bieber


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 12, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Wouldn't work. Post Iraq, special forces super solider Johnny Rambo would be a Haliburton merc, not a confused drifter.
> 
> Who's going to be his Brian Dennehy? His CO? Meh.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Surely _Howard the Duck_ is next up?


Howard the Duck could actually do with a decent film. The 80s version really ruins the original idea of the comic, in fact it killed it stone dead. 
Did you know that Howard actually exists in the Marvel universe and has done crossovers with a few of the the other 'super' heroes.


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 12, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Back to the Future with Justin Bieber



i could actually see that happening...


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 12, 2014)

instead of re imagining good films and turning them into crap, why dont they start to remake crap films and make them good?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 12, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Back to the Future with Justin Bieber


 
.. and Hugh Grant as Doc Brown ...


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 12, 2014)

8ball said:


> .. and Hugh Grant as Doc Brown ...



that sounds awful, so it would probably happen like that. who would play biff though?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 12, 2014)

xslavearcx said:


> instead of re imagining good films and turning them into crap, why dont they start to remake crap films and make them good?



Ummm. Not sure inviting these idiots to remake shit movies of the past is going to generate anything but even more shit movies...


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 12, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Ummm. Not sure inviting these idiots to remake shit movies of the past is going to generate anything but even more shit movies...



yeah that probably is true...


----------



## 8ball (Feb 12, 2014)

xslavearcx said:


> that sounds awful, so it would probably happen like that. who would play biff though?


 
Jude Law.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 12, 2014)

xslavearcx said:


> that sounds awful, so it would probably happen like that. who would play biff though?



Statham.


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 12, 2014)

id maybe give it a chance if it had micheal rooker playing biff...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll just leave this here...





> (I think everybody has fantasised what they would ask Elvis if he was still alive. I know what I would ask him:
> "What's your favourite film?")
> 
> Jaws? Jaws 2? More Jaws? or Jaws rebooted?
> ...



Word.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anyone actually seen it yet? I'm gonna go with my nephew at the weekend, if the lil blighters free. I showed him half of the original, which he seemed to quite enjoy.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> Word.



Superb lyrics. Terrible music.

EDIT: IMO


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 12, 2014)

Each to their own. I love it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 13, 2014)

hmmmm.... this site says its good


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2014)

I predict some Focus albums being sold. 

I wish they had used Silvie, I like that one.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 13, 2014)

is it hocus pocus?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> is it hocus pocus?


Of course. Used for a training montage or something apparently.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 13, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Of course. Used for a training montage or something apparently.



Thats enough for me to see the film... I don't even go to the cinema any more.. will have to go to a matinee and book it as a client meeting.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fuck I hate the future of the left and this just reminded me why.

whinging on about people downloading their music, twunts.


----------



## Silva (Feb 13, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Ummm. Not sure inviting these idiots to remake shit movies of the past is going to generate anything but even more shit movies...


Not a remake, but Dredd is a fun Carpenter-ish action film, and the character was dead to film after the turdtastic 90s flick. I think it might be more positive to put a new director with a fresh take picking up on a film/concept/IP that sucked for _reasons_ a decade or two ago than these reboots of high-profile movies.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 13, 2014)

Everyone I know who's seen the Robocop reboot completely loathes it.  Seeing as I remember seeing this one at the cinema back in the day, and saw it again at the Rio Dalston 2 1/2 years ago, I think I may well give this one a miss.

What looks equally crap is the upcoming 2014 Godzilla re-boot - give me a bloke in a rubber suit rampaging round a cardboard set any day of the week, instead of the CGI-fest on offer in the re-boot.


----------



## Yata (Feb 15, 2014)

its pretty shit tbh, you can tell theyve tried to make it a touch political with the talk about trying to convince people drones are safe to use at home and the o'reilly factor spoof but thats pretty much where that ends and tbh they make unmanned armed killer drones/robots look like an option more than they show how ridiculous the idea would be.

the thing that killed it for me by far was... actually ill spoiler it. dont click below if you liked the original and want to give it a go (cause you wont if you know this). even though i was disappointed its still an ok SF film for what it is, just not a classic like the original



Spoiler



his gun is a taser


----------



## N_igma (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeh that is a disappointing spoiler wtf like? Lol


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 15, 2014)

Is that spoiler for real????????? 

If so  x 1m


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 15, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Is that spoiler for real?????????
> 
> If so  x 1m


It appears to be true


Spoiler



http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/RoboCop_(2014)


----------



## emanymton (Feb 15, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> It appears to be true
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I have seen it, it's not terrible just rather forgettable, it passed the time OK, but no more than that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm out.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 15, 2014)

Spoiler



This should have gone in the last post but once again, my tablet whent mad and I couldn't type any more he has two guns, one shoots 'taser bullets and one real bullets.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm out.


I was when I found out the certificate


----------



## thriller (Feb 15, 2014)

I will watch it, but will wait for it to become available.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2014)

revol68 said:


> fuck I hate the future of the left and this just reminded me why.



I'm sure they're huge fans of you.


----------



## xenon (Feb 23, 2014)

Saw this on Friday. I quite liked it. You had more of the man and machine stuff. Less of crime ravaged Detroit. 

However, the moment near the end didn't quite work for me. 


Spoiler



The directive preventing him moving against an Omnicorp employee. In the original the old guy fires Dick Jones, allowing Robocop to shoot Jones. This version lacked that neat resolution just having Robocop force himself to shoot Sellars instead.



I need to watch the original again now though.


----------



## elbows (Feb 25, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> What looks equally crap is the upcoming 2014 Godzilla re-boot - give me a bloke in a rubber suit rampaging round a cardboard set any day of the week, instead of the CGI-fest on offer in the re-boot.



Oh I don't know, I'm not a fan of modern films and CGI normally winds me up, but at least the way the director of Godzilla uses CGI it has moody atmosphere. We shall see. 

The main trailer is out now.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 25, 2014)

elbows said:


> Oh I don't know, I'm not a fan of modern films and CGI normally winds me up, but at least the way the director of Godzilla uses CGI it has moody atmosphere. We shall see.
> 
> The main trailer is out now.




Y'know, being the Godzilla-head that I am, I doubtlessly <will> go along to this one when it comes out - thanks for the trailer.  Still makes me go "hmmm" quite a lot, but we shall see, eh?

Actually, your trailer post has put me in mind of the New World Pictures-helmed "Godzilla 1985", which had many jaws dropping with something-or-otherness when it came out - I recall certain "Shock Xpress" staffers went along to this one, and couldn't believe the nonsense that unveiled!  The trailers for this one be here:


----------



## Dandred (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought this was actually pretty good, maybe I was expecting a lot worse. 

Just below the original, but worth seeing.


----------



## T & P (Mar 7, 2014)

That trailer reminded me of Cloverfield. Which in spite of myself I rather enjoyed at the end.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 7, 2014)

I think it would have been better if they made an entirely new film about a Robot policeman rather than ruin an old good one. But I am a crazy person with no knowledge of how films make money.


----------



## kraepelin (Mar 8, 2014)

I watched the remake with only a  distance childhood memory of the original

Watched the original afterwards to compare and was amazed that the brainless action movie i remember was a pretty good movie with lashings of satire.

While the remake was with out any redeeming feature.

I do wonder if the original script would get greenlite now


----------



## elbows (Mar 8, 2014)

If you like the satirical aspect of the original, I would also recommend the original series of Max Headroom.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 12, 2018)

New film in works. Sounds like it may be a direct sequel to the 87 original. 

Which seems to be Hollywood’s latest original idea. (See new Halloween trailer)

Neill Blomkamp to Direct ‘RoboCop’ Sequel


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 12, 2018)

i'm looking forward to what blomkamp does with this. the re-make was shit. this one gives me a little more hope.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2018)

cybershot said:


> New film in works. Sounds like it may be a direct sequel to the 87 original.
> 
> Which seems to be Hollywood’s latest original idea. (See new Halloween trailer)
> 
> Neill Blomkamp to Direct ‘RoboCop’ Sequel



Fuck's sake. NB was also going to do an Alien sequel to the James Cameron instalment, wasn't he?


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 12, 2018)

yeah. you know he wanted to, so why ask?


----------



## cybershot (Jul 12, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Fuck's sake. NB was also going to do an Alien sequel to the James Cameron instalment, wasn't he?



Rumour is Ridley vitoed it. Then convenant bombed at the box office so all alien movie projects are dead.

Newest rumour is they are going to make an alien(s) tv program instead. Which bizarrely. Could be a good idea!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Rumour is Ridley vitoed it. Then convenant bombed at the box office so all alien movie projects are dead.
> 
> Newest rumour is they are going to make an alien(s) tv program instead. Which bizarrely. Could be a good idea!



Perhaps. If they had standalone seasons like Fargo or American Horror Story, it might have legs.


----------

